# Padron



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if you have to renew the padron every year or is it a one off and do you get the discount automatically


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

snr-fred said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me if you have to renew the padron every year or is it a one off and do you get the discount automatically



Discount??

It depends what you want it for. For many beaurocratic things such as health / tax etc it has to be reasonably up to date, i.e. within 3 months. We just had to get three for different things!! It doesnt cost anything here though, thy just run one off at the town hall as and when you need it


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

You only have to change your empadronamiento if you move to a different city, if not , you dont have to do anything.You should update if there are new members in your family.Towns receive central goverment´s money in proportion of a growing number of population.More people you have ,more money you get.


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Still awake Steve? Go to bed or i´m gonna tell your mamma, its too late .
You must be and "ave nocturna" like me.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

snr-fred said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me if you have to renew the padron every year or is it a one off and do you get the discount automatically


The only way to be sure is to ask the nice peeps at your Ayuntamiento.

We have to renew ours every three months but at 1€ a time....... I think we can handle that




Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> The only way to be sure is to ask the nice peeps at your Ayuntamiento.
> 
> We have to renew ours every three months but at 1€ a time....... I think we can handle that
> 
> ...


you only need to do that if you need a copy of the certificate though

if you haven't moved, & you don't need a copy of the cert., you don't have to renew at all - you certainly don't have to traipse to the Ayuntamiento every 3 months

in my area a lot of people who haven't renewed for 5 years or more have received letters asking them to go & sign on again - but that was more to keep records up to date than anything else - & I understand isn't a legal requirement nationally - just a local law here


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> That is JUST WRONG - as Strav and I have both said you could be asked for a current certificate for a whole variety of reasons.
> 
> Health, applying for bus pass, registering at a library/school, applying for a council free or subsidised trip or course, bank/car finance ...... and probably others.
> 
> Starv what were yours for if you don´t mind me asking?


I needed one for my SIP card (we have always had private health so never got around to taking the docs to the health centre)
They took the padron and wouldnt return it, so we went back for another (they gave us two) as we needed to take one to the local doctor to register

You will need a new one if you go to the tax man
You will need a new one if you need a new residency cert
Most things beaurocratic, you will need one that is at least less than 3 months old


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I needed one for my SIP card (we have always had private health so never got around to taking the docs to the health centre)
> They took the padron and wouldnt return it, so we went back for another (they gave us two) as we needed to take one to the local doctor to register
> 
> You will need a new one if you go to the tax man
> ...


funnily enough I was just discussing this with my lawyer student this morning

we were translating a sheet which lists all the different bits of paper you need in order to qualify for a free duty lawyer - it's scary how many different things they want

one was of course the padron - and although the list doesn't state it, he agreed that it would indeed need to be less than 3 months old


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You will need a new one if you go to the tax man
> You will need a new one if you need a new residency cert
> Most things beaurocratic, you will need one that is at least less than 3 months old


Yes, that is what I have found. I am constantly having to get copies (to show that it is up to date). For example, when I have applied to do Spanish classes at the town hall (in Fuengirola you get a discount for those if on the padron and also for any sports organised by the town hall), when I applied for a place for my son at school, when I applied for legal aid, when I applied for a discount for summer school classes etc. Here in Fuengirola you also get a discount on your IBI bill (dont know if that is unusual or not) - maybe that is what the OP is referring to? I think it is automatic too. Can check on town hall website.

Caz.I


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you only need to do that if you need a copy of the certificate though
> 
> if you haven't moved, & you don't need a copy of the cert., you don't have to renew at all - you certainly don't have to traipse to the Ayuntamiento every 3 months
> 
> in my area a lot of people who haven't renewed for 5 years or more have received letters asking them to go & sign on again - but that was more to keep records up to date than anything else - & I understand isn't a legal requirement nationally - just a local law here


Here, the local council decided that anyone who hadn't renewed for more than 2 years didn't live here anymore ! Then they realised that they had shot themselves in the foot & cut off their income & re-instated everbody. lol. It doesn't cost anything here to renew & you have to have one less than 3 mths. old to register with a doctor, + you need 1 copy for each person , even though all the people are on the certificate!!


----------

